# a few shots in the snow!



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

So me and my dad hit up the pass over the weekend, he gave me about 20 minutes with the car...
I got some decent shots, the car was filthy, but i wanted to see what you guys think, only had a few chances for some decent panning shots, so there was only one decent one that turned out.
I hope you guys like them.



















































_Modified by theflygtiguy at 8:44 AM 12-19-2007_


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: a few shots in the snow! (theflygtiguy)*

Good job, those are some nice shots http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Beautiful car, and awesome pics.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (DrDomm)*

Nice job with the pix. I really like the one where it's going down the road!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (TREGinginCO)*

what flash you using mike?


----------



## Audifollow (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: (98DUB)*

great pictures how did she handle in the snow


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_what flash you using mike?

2 580ex canons.
The Q is incredible in the snow - no issues, even in a foot of powder.


----------

